
Our Cellphones aren't safe - kurthr
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/02/opinion/elizabeth-warren-2020-accountable-capitalism.html
======
unwind
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18766769](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18766769).

